# led light...



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there a plant that requires little to no light to survive?....I want to get some live plants in my tank but it only has and LED light :/ And id rather not add more lighting because Ive read betta don't actually enjoy the light....soooo will any species of plant survive? thanks!


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Bettas need regular day/night cycles just like any other fish. If your worried the light will bother them, just place a hide in there if you need to replace the lighting. :3
I put low light plants in my own tank, and low light plants only need about 8 hours of light. There's alot of info about it in my post 'Questions on Planted Tanks...' supplied by a very knowledgeable member!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok thanks Dakieda Ill check out that thread....I definitely have a day/night cycle going on and plenty of hides....I just didn't want to have to add a regular bright bulb :-?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Anubias Nana does fine I have discovered many plants do fine with LED, incandescent ect. I am using this LED in between two tanks (2 gallon and 3 gallon) and there are different low light plants in them that are both doing fine. The tanks do occasionally get daylight and the domed led kitchen light is on all day.

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Flex...ie=UTF8&qid=1394415940&sr=1-3&keywords=led+aq

On another tanks I mounted the above light with the same led 5 inches above the tanks vertically on the other end I have a florescent bulb like this 
http://www.jerrysartarama.com/image...ght/0v03042000000-st-01-ottlite-25w-swirl.jpg

In a desk lamp that I am directing toward the tanks the Anubias Nana are doing fine. I will add more plants to those tanks soon and better LED lighting but bottom line is there some plants that will do well with with lighting that does not cost a fortune.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well LED doesn't mean it's not good lighting . The best lighting I have in any of my tanks is an LED light. However so is the lowest light tank I think I have .

My daughters tank is a cheap marineland tank with really cheap built in LED and the plants she chose have been doing fine for the life of the aquarium so far (2-3yrs??) the light is wired with the filter do it's not on a toner therefor often will not be turned in for days or weeks even. She has java fern nessaea pendicellata (sp?) a miss ball and I forget the last plant . Only different I notice is the nessaea doesn't turn pink or grow fast at all in her tank like it does in the other tanks ...but it's healthy and looks nice . Extremely low maintenance tank. Here it is ...









I don't like to over think plants if I don't have too. I know all about them and do more on some tanks but it's not necessary unless you're trying for a sophisticated aquascape 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

And this tank is high lighting from an LED.. Yet I still have low light plants doing well in there.. They probably are shaded by the crazy growing stems .. You don't see much reds atm because I just cut like 6-10 inches off the tops of these plants last week. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

Java ferns and anubias are super easy and look great.

In my tank I have wisteria, 2 types of anubias, ferns, moss, and an amazon sword. All grow fine, the amazon sword probably needs the most light.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have not had much luck with wisteria with low light unless I let if float.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys...Agent13 I love your tank with the high lighting, its beautiful. :-D


----------

